# Training to increase strength



## ron1204 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ill start off by saying for the first 6 or 7 years i trained i didn't do legs at all, and didn't deadlift so they are very neglected especially in squat and deadlift. 
Im trying to increase my 3 main lifts. I used to do a bro split but for the past 2 weeks I've been doing rippedzillas recommended twice a week split. Shout out to him, cuz that is the ****ing bomb. I started lifting at 14 (I'm 24 now). I concentrated so much on arms and chest and neglected so many other important parts. I wish i could go back and change it, but i can't so i could only move forward. Anyways, I started doing legs and incorporating deadlifts almost every time i do back. 
I started 2 years ago, for a few months. Then had a year off. Now i started working out again about 4 months ago and trying to go as hard as possible. 
I do heavy sets and light sets, low reps, high reps, i do some drop sets and i do super sets as well. For the big 3, i like doing 4 or 5 sets each. 1 set for about 10. Another 2 sets for 4-8. Another set for 2-4. And then a very heavy set just doing 1 or 2 reps and then my last set will be going down in weight and doing 4-6 reps. This is more or less. Obviously its gonna vary some days. Should i change this and do more sets on the big 3, or do a different rep range or other movements that will help. I was looking over powerlifting training. Would some of these help as well? my goal is also to grow so hypertrophy training will be done as well. 
my stats are 24 years old. ~13% bf  5'8"  195lbs
Deadlift: 440
squat: 305
Bench: 350


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 12, 2016)

Training for PL will make your muscles grow. That misconception needs to ****ing die like right now #triggered

I would suggest you skip the singles if they are max effort and just focus on overall volume at the 3 to 7 rep range.


----------



## ron1204 (Oct 12, 2016)

Na I didn't mean that . If that's how it came out my bad. I'm just trying to see how much I have to do. And trying to find new programs.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 12, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> Na I didn't mean that . If that's how it came out my bad. I'm just trying to see how much I have to do. And trying to find new programs.



Give Stronglifts 5x5 a go my man. It's pretty simple, focuses on the big lifts and seems to show really nice strength gains as well over time for many people.

Just a suggestion.

The program is pretty well documented here: http://stronglifts.com/5x5/


----------



## ron1204 (Oct 12, 2016)

Imma check it out man. Thanks. 
I'll be looking into a lot of different ones.

BTW hit a new PR Today in squat. 315 x 2.


----------



## Runningwild (Oct 12, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Training for PL will make your muscles grow. That misconception needs to ****ing die like right now #triggered
> 
> I would suggest you skip the singles if they are max effort and just focus on overall volume at the 3 to 7 rep range.



I had always trained for volume of exercises and reps thinking that was the best for size.  Now that I am doing a PL routine with you and focusing on just squats bench and deadlifts I am getting a lot stronger and a lot bigger.  And my size is increasing everywhere


----------



## kingblasted (Oct 12, 2016)

I was once stuck doing not enough weight and more volume, Ex: 225lb bench for a set of 12, 10, 7, 7, 6 (good pump but not enough growth).  I've been finding much better results doing 255lbs for 8, 6, 6, 5, 5.  I believe from my experience going heavier with less volume on the mains bench, squat, deads for fewer reps but going to failure (except on deads) yield better results.  BUT on accessory work like pec fly, cable crossover etc. I feel those should be done with more volume.  Just my .02 (also this is from a bodybuilding standpoint)


----------



## ron1204 (Oct 12, 2016)

Runningwild said:


> I had always trained for volume of exercises and reps thinking that was the best for size.  Now that I am doing a PL routine with you and focusing on just squats bench and deadlifts I am getting a lot stronger and a lot bigger.  And my size is increasing everywhere



Yea man that's what I'm going to focus on now. How many sets of the big 3 do u do for example? 



kingblasted said:


> I was once stuck doing not enough weight and more volume, Ex: 225lb bench for a set of 12, 10, 7, 7, 6 (good pump but not enough growth).  I've been finding much better results doing 255lbs for 8, 6, 6, 5, 5.  I believe from my experience going heavier with less volume on the mains bench, squat, deads for fewer reps but going to failure (except on deads) yield better results.  BUT on accessory work like pec fly, cable crossover etc. I feel those should be done with more volume.  Just my .02 (also this is from a bodybuilding standpoint)


That's exactly what I'm going to start doing. All my big lifts will be heavy until a 1 or 2 rep. Keeping it under 8 reps per set. It's a big change too. And then hitting iso's with lower weight focusing on contraction and pump. But I'll be adding more sets to the lifts and removing some iso sets.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 12, 2016)

Lift heavy

Get big
Get strong

Fuk bitches


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 12, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Training for PL will make your muscles grow. That misconception needs to ****ing die like right now #triggered
> 
> I would suggest you skip the singles if they are max effort and just focus on overall volume at the 3 to 7 rep range.



I still don't understand why people act like PLers are small....

Even though I feel smaller then ever from being on a very low cruise for 6 months and having to stand next to Ecks over the weekend.


----------

